# Annual Tire Thread



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I feel like we have one of these once a year to say that Michelin is good and factory installed Goodyear is terrible but don't discount some of these other brands....,

So now that spring is just around the corner and I'm ready to get new all-season tires for both myself and the wife, what should I be looking at? What are some good brands that don't cost an arm and a leg, especially if you need two full sets?

Cooper, Hankook? Toyo? Falken, Continental? General, Pirelli? Kumho?


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

It would also depend on the type of vehicle(s) they're going on.

I've had very good luck with Cooper on trucks and SUVs. Good value, good performance, reasonable durability.

I've had one or two sets of Hankooks on a sedan. They were about 1/2 the price of the Michelins that they replaced, but they wore twice as fast (which was fine, as I wasn't keeping the car long enough to get the value out of the Michelins.

Bridgestone and Dunlop are worth a look too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I had a set of Cooper AT/Ws, all weather, on my last vehicle, an SUV.
I put a bunch of K on those and they were still fine when I ditched the truck.
I got them for a decent price at CanTire.

My new truck came with a set of Hankook Dynapro ATM and they seem fine for a stock set of tires.
Much better than what came on my last vehicle new, I couldn't get rid of those fast enough.
They were some sort of BF Goodrich, but not anything decent like the KOs.

BFG KOs are a bit spendier and are a bit noisy, I also had a set of Dick Cepek at one time, made by Mickey Thonpson.
They were Ok, but cost around the same as the BFGs, These are all truck and SUV tires I'm talking about, btw.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've tried them all on a fleet of several hundred vehicles. Michelin is the king of tires, but their snow & ice tires do wear quickly. You're shopping all season, so if you've got the coin, go Michelin.
Goodyear passenger car & light truck tires are garbage. The rest of the tire brands are nothing special. The entire fleet uses Hankook Winter I-Pike all year around. They wear better than anything else. I tried a set of Coopers on my own vehicle, they handled so badly I took them off right away. Pirelli are junk too. Serious balance issues.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll put up a vote for Conti's. I really like the set of MSWs (?) that I have.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Not a fan of Bridgestone or Firestone for summer tires, but I just put on a set of Firestone snow tire...with studs...and they seem to do well. I have had Blizzacks too and they are a good snow tire.

For summer tires, and with a car I use dedicated tires (summer, not all season) I really like Dunlop. A good tire and not over priced.

A dedicated "summer" tire is usually a performance tire. Although the ride on the Dunlops was still pretty good the traction and handling, wet and dry, were great.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I had Coopers before and liked them. Toyo too.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Given my location (lower mainland BC), Nokian WRGs are my choice -- great all-weather performance (especially in rain!) and decent wear.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I bought Yokohama and couldn't be happier with them


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Firestone Firehawk Indy500s have been great on my sports car.

really liked Bridgestone Potenzas in the past.
sumitomo’s were also a good tire. Same with continentals.

no love for Goodyear/bf Goodrich.

most of my cars have been sports or GTs. Can’t remember what I had on my SUV.

get on Costco’s mailing list. They should be doing a seasonal sale again soon. They’re very competitive and great warranty. They have a couple sales every season, usually different brands.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Good call on costco, may see if the inlaws can get me something.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

With the borders still shut down, and no reason to drive from city to city, my cars are used for two to five km trips to the grocery store or pharmacy.
In this relatively mild climate and with what, maybe six to eight weeks of "winter" remaining.....

Winter tires can wait until next year. I haven't driven farther than St Catherines since last March.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I just put a new set of Pirellis on my car. You probably want to stay clear since they do cost a arm and a leg. Good tires though.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> I just put a new set of Pirellis on my car. You probably want to stay clear since they do cost a arm and a leg. Good tires though.


I would never voluntarily buy a set of Pirellis. I have had them on a couple of cars now and the performance is OK but they are excessively noisy. The ones that came on my Audi (why oh why didn't it come with Continentals.....) are noisier than my winter tires. I have always good luck with Continentals and will continue to put them at the top of the list when replacing tires.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

i think we have to be careful about generalizing about brands. Like car manufacturers, tire companies have various tire models, price points and purposes etc. and some work better on certain types of cars than others.
When you buy one of these (assuming you meet their buying criteria for certain model variants), nicely appointed at $500,000
Ferrari 488 GTB (2015) - Ferrari.com
it will come with Pirellis. while its arguable whether or not they are the best tire available, considering the types of yahoos that buy these cars, and the price point of them, you can be assured that they are a very good tire.
That said, that may be no indicator of how their tire models will work for your RAV-4.
OP has been uncharacteristically quiet in this thread.
we dont know if he/she drives a Mclaren a Mini or a Humvee.
Considering he/she lives in AB, he/she likely needs something that leans toward the colder temps of an all season.

IME, the tires your car came with from the OEM, are usually fairly poor quality, even for that brand, the exception being, high end performance cars.

tirerack.com has a robust ratings/review component that may help with evaluating tires for your vehicle/purpose.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I go by whatever Consumer Reports says.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guncho said:


> I go by whatever Consumer Reports says.


As long as it's a proper mud and snow/winter tire that fits what ever truck I'm driving at the time I go by what ever is on sale and available when I need tires and can be mounted as soon as I buy them, usually at either Can Tire or Kal Tire. This means going to the store and seeing what they have, not shopping on-line. The tires stay on the truck all year round, averaging probably 2500 miles a month. Some times it's only buying 2 new tires and putting them on the rear wheels, sometimes it's buying 4 new tires, probably every 2 to 3 years. Personally I would never buy all season/all weather, or what ever they call them, tires.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> As long as it's a proper mud and snow/winter tire that fits what ever truck I'm driving at the time I go by what ever is on sale and available when I need tires and can be mounted as soon as I buy them, usually at either Can Tire or Kal Tire. This means going to the store and seeing what they have, not shopping on-line. The tires stay on the truck all year round, averaging probably 2500 miles a month. Some times it's only buying 2 new tires and putting them on the rear wheels, sometimes it's buying 4 new tires, probably every 2 to 3 years. Personally I would never buy all season/all weather, or what ever they call them, tires.


Not sure why you replied to me?

You are a discerning customer. Personally I would never trust any recommendation from Canadian Tire. They tried to sell me three year old tires, then when I had them order me new tires, those were two years old. Costco or Toyota dealership for me.

For our vehicles there are no "summer" tires. There are winter tires or all season tires. All season tires are what you drive on when it's not winter.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Ferrari 488 GTB (2015) - Ferrari.com
> it will come with Pirellis. while its arguable whether or not they are the best tire available, considering the types of yahoos that buy these cars, and the price point of them, you can be assured that they are a very good tire.


A very good tire indeed, for the intended purpose. I have Michelin Pilot Supersports on my AWD sporty car and they have superb handling and traction and they're even fairly comfortable and quiet-IMHO a step up from the Pirelli but at 9,000km the back ones were bald with cord showing. I don't track this car nor drive overly aggressive and was, to put it mildly, surprised at how quickly they had to be replaced. Oh well, fun while they lasted.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Not sure why you replied to me?
> 
> You are a discerning customer.
> 
> For our vehicles there are no "summer" tires. There are winter tires or all season tires. All season tires are what you drive on when it's not winter.


Discerning, I doubt that and why not reply to you? You go by consumer reports and I go by the opposite, shopping in the store and actually looking at the tires. For me and the kind of driving I do, mud and snow/winter tires work, all year round. I have found over the years all season tire are dangerous and don't stand up worth a damn. If I had a car that never saw off road it would be winter tires and summer tires.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Discerning, I doubt that and why not reply to you? You go by consumer reports and I go by the opposite, shopping in the store and actually looking at the tires. For me and the kind of driving I do, mud and snow/winter tires work, all year round. I have found over the years all season tire are dangerous and don't stand up worth a damn. If I had a car that never saw off road it would be winter tires and summer tires.


How do you pick tires by looking at them? What are you looking for? Tread patterns? I'm no tire expert so I defer to the experts opinions and then buy whatever is the best combination of good ratings on Consumer Reports and price.

On Canadian Tire's website, "Summer Tires" is not a category choice. Most people view All Season tires as Summer Tires. Do you mean Performance Tires when you say Summer?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks for the replies. 

I'm just looking for the personal experience input, I know online and magazine reviews can be useful, and I do use them but it is always nice to get outside of those.

In terms of the vehicles, one is a pickup truck and the other is a little 4-door sedan, that she is actually expressing interest in selling so maybe no new tires for that one after all. Here we go with another SUV....

Costco does have the Pirellis going on sale next month, so that may be an easier way to go for the sedan, if it stays. I need something in 20" lower profile for the truck so that may be limiting or at least harder to find or pricier. 

Right now in our household, between the current sets (winter and summer), the Conti and Hankooks are serving well. I've also had good luck with Michelin and Pirellis in the past, nothing bad to say about them at the moment.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I burned through my conti's (performance) on my old matrix which was a bit of a bummer at the price point. I did enjoy the peace of mind of good tires though. Not sure if that's typical.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm running Nankang NS2-R on my little death trap right now, but when i wear them out I'll be buying Bridgestone RE71R from Costco. The RE71R is the best R comp tire for the money, hands down. Any more traction need than that, and you're looking at Hoosiers.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I've never had an all-season that performed as well as a winter tire. to me its cheap insurance and quite frankly, you spend the money sooner or later.
people forget that having a 2nd set of tires for winters allow their all-seasons to last 2x as long. especially if you're not spinning tires at every intersection. you just pay the cost up front.

I got the new X-ice this year. always ran blizzaks before (4 sets 12 years) and hancook ice bears before that.my initial feeling is the x-ice is a better tire on ice than the blizzaks. and i would even argue the hancooks were better than the blizzaks. dont ask why i keep going back to them because i dont know.

my worn down blizzaks outperform my new toyo all seasons.(open country A29 - came with the vehicle) and whatever is on my other all seasons(sumitomo something or others). we will see how long the michelins last, but in my experience, I only get about 3 winters tops out of my blizzaks and then wear them down to nothing the following summer before swapping them out for new winters. for refence i drive about 25-30k per year.

to be honest, I don't really care what all-season I have for the remaining 3 seasons. I actually haven't bought a new set of all seasons in over 10 years.

on that note, I'm looking at falken trail wildpeaks for this coming summer. if you need some 19" tires Vadim, give me a shout. i have a set of 19's with 40km on them i have no use for. i could give you a smoking deal on them

if we're talking motorcycle tires, that's a whole different story. Pirelli or nothing.

edit:
years ago when I did buy tires, it was always summer tires (not A/S) yokohama advans and nexen something. for the money the nexen was a good tire. the yokohamas tracked poorly and wore quickly. I've only ever had goodyears that came with my last last car and they were awful in all aspects. I think it was the eagle RS-A?

the hankooks that came on my KIA lasted well over 100k kms. ( i did have winter tires ) before i found a used set of OEM rims on kijiji with new rubber on them for $200. I couldnt pass up a deal.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

WCGill said:


> A very good tire indeed, for the intended purpose. I have Michelin Pilot Supersports on my AWD sporty car and they have superb handling and traction and they're even fairly comfortable and quiet-IMHO a step up from the Pirelli but at 9,000km the back ones were bald with cord showing. I don't track this car nor drive overly aggressive and was, to put it mildly, surprised at how quickly they had to be replaced. Oh well, fun while they lasted.


FWIW, IMO, the equivalent Michelin sport tire will beat the Ferrari's Pirelli P-Zeros, even on a Ferrari.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I think that, asking about tires, is a lot like askimg the colour of that dress a couple years ago...
User preference, vehicle, and even the actual tire you get, can change between people...

Ive had Bridgestone on a Jeep and thought they were great....ive had Firestone, and thought that they were worse than the Canadian Tire hockey pucks they call tires (which always threw belts on me)
I have Michelins now, and they are ok...but not my fav

Best advice i would give...google your car and the tires you are looking at...you're bound to find reviews, which may end up being more beneficial (no offense to anyone)

Just thinking about that CT tires, my body shakes from the wobble i went thru for a couole years (all i could afford as a student)


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

blam said:


> I've never had an all-season that performed as well as a winter tire. to me its cheap insurance and quite frankly, you spend the money sooner or later.
> people forget that having a 2nd set of tires for winters allow their all-seasons to last 2x as long. especially if you're not spinning tires at every intersection. you just pay the cost up front.
> 
> I got the new X-ice this year. always ran blizzaks before (4 sets 12 years) and hancook ice bears before that.my initial feeling is the x-ice is a better tire on ice than the blizzaks. and i would even argue the hancooks were better than the blizzaks. dont ask why i keep going back to them because i dont know.
> ...


Most of what I've read says tires are only good for six years regardless of mileage. So me having two sets of tires where my commute is less 5km a day is not saving me any money as the tires would age out way before the tread wears out. I'm in the GTA and winter tires are really not a necessity if you know how to drive in snow, which you rarely need to do anyway. The main streets and the highway are plowed quickly after any significant snowfall. If I lived north of the GTA I would have snow tires for sure.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Guncho said:


> Most of what I've read says tires are only good for six years regardless of mileage. So me having two sets of tires where my commute is less 5km a day is not saving me any money as the tires would age out way before the tread wears out. I'm in the GTA and winter tires are really not a necessity if you know how to drive in snow which you rarely need to do anyway. The main streets and the highway are plowed quickly after any significant snowfall. If I loved north of the GTA I would have snow tires for sure.


yes and no.
I have raced competitively on 5 year old slicks and they're way more picky with storage, use and see more heat cycles than any consumer tire. it really boils down to how they are stored. if you park outside in the sun and they see a lot of heat and UV in the summer, sure. but if you park in a cool garage year round, I sure as hell am not throwing them out after 6 years if the tread is still good.

marketing loves people to believe that everything has an expiry date. otherwise how do they sell more product?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

blam said:


> yes and no.
> I have raced competitively on 5 year old slicks and they're way more picky with storage, use and see more heat cycles than any consumer tire. it really boils down to how they are stored. if you park outside in the sun and they see a lot of heat and UV in the summer, sure. but if you park in a cool garage year round, I sure as hell am not throwing them out after 6 years if the tread is still good.
> 
> marketing loves people to believe that everything has an expiry date. otherwise how do they sell more product?


I'm not getting this from marketing. I'm getting it from Consumer Reports, etc.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

blam said:


> I've never had an all-season that performed as well as a winter tire. to me its cheap insurance and quite frankly, you spend the money sooner or later.
> people forget that having a 2nd set of tires for winters allow their all-seasons to last 2x as long. especially if you're not spinning tires at every intersection. you just pay the cost up front.
> 
> I got the new X-ice this year. always ran blizzaks before (4 sets 12 years) and hancook ice bears before that.my initial feeling is the x-ice is a better tire on ice than the blizzaks. and i would even argue the hancooks were better than the blizzaks. dont ask why i keep going back to them because i dont know.
> ...


big thanks but I'm after 17s and 20s


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

+1 for Yokohama’s. 

I have them for both all-seasons and winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guncho said:


> How do you pick tires by looking at them? What are you looking for? Tread patterns? I'm no tire expert so I defer to the experts opinions and then buy whatever is the best combination of good ratings on Consumer Reports and price.
> 
> On Canadian Tire's website, "Summer Tires" is not a category choice. Most people view All Season tires as Summer Tires. Do you mean Performance Tires when you say Summer?


Go to a Canadian Tire web site and type in Summer Tires in the search window. Here it comes up with 91 results tho some are all season/multi season/4 season, not summer tires. Some are tho depending on the MFC they could be called "Performance " tires, like this.
https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/tires/pdp/pirelli-p-zero-pz4-sport-summer-tire-4081281p.html#srp
might be good for driving on pavement but that's about it.
How do I pick tires.....well around 60 years of driving experience in all kinds of weather and driving conditions helps. For the truck I'm looking for a mud and snow/winter tire.....used on pavement and off so tread patterns do come in handy. Any type of surface and temperature. I know from driving on them certain brands last and certain ones don't. And, learning what the little symbols on the sidewalls of tires mean helps too.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

From the first post, I had the impression you were on winters and were looking for all-seasons for the rest of the year. So I didn't bother with the 'get studs if getting winters' stuff (esp. for your 'metro' area).

Do you run winters? Or all-seasons for all seasons?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> From the first post, I had the impression you were on winters and were looking for all-seasons for the rest of the year. So I didn't bother with the 'get studs if getting winters' stuff (esp. for your 'metro' area).
> 
> Do you run winters? Or all-seasons for all seasons?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


>


Yeah, didn't think so. 
The only thing I have to offer in terms of personal experience is I will never be recommending Laufenn to anyone.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Yeah, didn't think so.
> The only thing I have to offer in terms of personal experience is I will never be recommending Laufenn to anyone.


I run studded iPikes on the truck in the winter. great tire so far. awesome for getting around the side streets that don't get plowed and the lake during this time of year. also makes driving the highways easier during or after a storm, certainly less stressful. I just need some new all-seasons for the summer. I'll wait to see what Costco will come up with but until then, online, the Kumho look good, so do the Conti and I can't ignore the Michelin.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Go to a Canadian Tire web site and type in Summer Tires in the search window. Here it comes up with 91 results tho some are all season/multi season/4 season, not summer tires. Some are tho depending on the MFC they could be called "Performance " tires, like this.
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/tires/pdp/pirelli-p-zero-pz4-sport-summer-tire-4081281p.html#srp
> might be good for driving on pavement but that's about it.
> How do I pick tires.....well around 60 years of driving experience in all kinds of weather and driving conditions helps. For the truck I'm looking for a mud and snow/winter tire.....used on pavement and off so tread patterns do come in handy. Any type of surface and temperature. I know from driving on them certain brands last and certain ones don't. And, learning what the little symbols on the sidewalls of tires mean helps too.
> View attachment 346867


Makes sense. I thought you said you just buy whatever was onsale and available. Sounds like you have a lot of personal experience and opinions on which tires are best. I think that's what the OP is looking for. I don't have this personal knowledge (wish I did) which is why I rely on experts like the good folks at Consumer Reports.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Makes sense. I thought you said you just buy whatever was onsale and available. Sounds like you have a lot of personal experience and opinions on which tires are best. I think that's what the OP is looking for. I don't have this personal knowledge (wish I did) which is why I rely on experts like the good folks at Consumer Reports.


I do buy what's on sale and available. The brand of tire is not as important as the type of tires unless I decide to dig out the '52 GMC and get it back on the road. Then you're sort of limited. Bias ply 15" mud and snows are probably getting hard to find. 


vadsy said:


> I run studded iPikes on the truck in the winter. great tire so far. awesome for getting around the side streets that don't get plowed and the lake during this time of year. also makes driving the highways easier during or after a storm, certainly less stressful. I just need some new all-seasons for the summer. I'll wait to see what Costco will come up with but until then, online, the Kumho look good, so do the Conti and I can't ignore the Michelin.


I'm not sure what tires my son runs on his truck but as far as I know they are not all season (or as they say at Kal Tire, 3 season) but the only difference between his summer and winter tires is the winter ones have studs in them. Maybe someone can figure out what they are....I believe they are from Costco








His mileage was cut down last year because he couldn't go quading in Oregon or Death Valley....had to stay in Canada. I do know Monday he went quading at Ghost Lake, Tuesday he was at McClean Creek campground, Wednesday he took the KLR out for a bit of a ride and started to get the trailer ready for this year. Thursday he bought me lunch. When he's working it's a bit more than 60 miles round trip each day for 8 days. 
Summer time he sometimes pulls this around.








Because his girlfriend is "working from home", all they need is an internet connection for her to work. The tires stand up to where ever he drives in the truck.....not too sure if they would be classified as noisy or not. AFAIK he gets a new set every 2 years or so.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I do buy what's on sale and available. The brand of tire is not as important as the type of tires unless I decide to dig out the '52 GMC and get it back on the road. Then you're sort of limited. Bias ply 15" mud and snows are probably getting hard to find.
> 
> I'm not sure what tires my son runs on his truck but as far as I know they are not all season (or as they say at Kal Tire, 3 season) but the only difference between his summer and winter tires is the winter ones have studs in them. Maybe someone can figure out what they are....I believe they are from Costco
> View attachment 346965
> ...


your kids tyres are Nokian Hakkapeliitta , the bestests rated by Consumer Report, thats probably why he bought them


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> your kids tyres are Nokian Hakkapeliitta , the bestests rated by Consumer Report, thats probably why he bought them


Couldn't tell you but my son is like me and price/availability/and personal use have more to do with it than consumer reports. From the looks of it Costco doesn't sell them but Kal tire does and they've been tested by the guys at Kal. Like me he would put faith in Kal's tests before consumer reports but it still boils down to price/availability etc.. BTW buying from Kal Tire is a family thing going back to 1955.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Couldn't tell you but my son is like me and price/availability/and personal use have more to do with it than consumer reports. From the looks of it Costco doesn't sell them but Kal tire does and they've been tested by the guys at Kal. Like me he would put faith in Kal's tests before consumer reports but it still boils down to price/availability etc.. BTW buying from Kal Tire is a family thing going back to 1955.


meh. Kal tire can sell you warm family tradition, I'd rather focus on some competitive, hopefully independent, reviews and peoples personal experience. one of the reasons for this thread is that things have changed, the market/technology is different, new stuff is sometimes worth a look at rather than just going with 'this is how we've always done it'


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> meh. Kal tire can sell you warm family tradition, I'd rather focus on some competitive, hopefully independent, reviews and peoples personal experience. one of the reasons for this thread is that things have changed, the market/technology is different, new stuff is sometimes worth a look at rather than just going with 'this is how we've always done it'


Kal tire is just as up to date as any other place including with what they sell and personally I go with tires tested for Canada. From the sounds of it that testing is probably better than consumers. If I'm going to take someones opinion on something I buy it will be from someone I know but I still won't buy the product sight unseen. My son is the same way.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Kal tire is just as up to date as any other place including with what they sell and personally I go with tires tested for Canada. From the sounds of it that testing is probably better than consumers. If I'm going to take someones opinion on something I buy it will be from someone I know but I still won't buy the product sight unseen. My son is the same way.


Tested by whom and from the sound of what is the testing probably better than Consumer Reports? I thought Kal Tire sold tires. I wasn't aware they tested them. Where is their testing facility? Where do they publish their findings? I don't really understand what you have against Consumer Reports. I'm not saying buying tires based on Consumer Reports is the best way to choose tires, I'm just saying it's how I do it because I don't have your knowledge or know anyone at Kal Tire I trust. I do trust my mechanic and will certainly ask him what he thinks the next time I need tires.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> your kids tyres are Nokian Hakkapeliitta , the bestests rated by Consumer Report, thats probably why he bought them


Haks are the king of winter tires. You'll find them on virtually every rally car if there is snow on a stage.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Haks are the king of winter tires. You'll find them on virtually every rally car if there is snow on a stage.


yes, thats what I said. the bestests


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Tested by whom and from the sound of what is the testing probably better than Consumer Reports? I thought Kal Tire sold tires. I wasn't aware they tested them. Where is their testing facility? Where do they publish their findings? I don't really understand what you have against Consumer Reports. I'm not saying buying tires based on Consumer Reports is the best way to choose tires, I'm just saying it's how I do it because I don't have your knowledge or know anyone at Kal Tire I trust. I do trust my mechanic and will certainly ask him what he thinks the next time I need tires.







__





About Kal's Tire Testing | Kal Tire


Kal Tire tested over 500 tires to ensure you get the perfect tires for you and your vehicle.




www.kaltire.com








__





Kal's Tire Testing Results | Kal Tire


The Kal Tire testing results will help you find the tires that are going to brake, corner and stick to the road through ice, sleet and snow.




www.kaltire.com








__





Kal's Tire Testing and Tire Comparison | Kal Tire


Kal's Tire tests are performed in real-life situations. See the top preforming winter and summer tires




www.kaltire.com








__





Kal's Testing Team | Kal Tire


Kal Tire hired an independent tire testing team to find real-life driving conditions. Meet the Kal Tire Testing Team.




www.kaltire.com




You look on their website and the test results show up. 
Asking your mechanic is a good plan, he knows your car and probably has a good idea as to where, when and how you drive. As far as consumer reports and other magazines like that go, I don't base my purchases on those and think they are over rated plus what does some guy sitting in a lab or on a test track in the states know about driving over the Coq. or Rogers Pass at -30' C in the snow. Kal Tire has been in business for almost as long as I've been alive and has grown to 250 stores. Their mining division is global. I figure they know what they are doing. I guess it helps when you grow up and go to school with the second generation of Foords and such. My son went to school with the third generation.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I feel like we have one of these once a year to say that Michelin is good and factory installed Goodyear is terrible but don't discount some of these other brands....,
> 
> So now that spring is just around the corner and I'm ready to get new all-season tires for both myself and the wife, what should I be looking at? What are some good brands that don't cost an arm and a leg, especially if you need two full sets?
> 
> Cooper, Hankook? Toyo? Falken, Continental? General, Pirelli? Kumho?


Late January & spring is just around the corner?

I find winter isn't yet in full swing yet--we still have February

As to tires I'm blanking on what we got last time--but they have done us well.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

zontar said:


> Late January & spring is just around the corner?


totally joking. harmless banter

just trying to get a head start,. research is like _measure twice_, buying is like _cut once_ for me


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great. I will incorporate that information into my tire searches when I do them.

I still don't understand why your knocking Consumer Reports but to each their own.


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

For the truck, if he’s putting on lots of miles and is keeping the vehicle, then Michelin LTX for the 3 seasons. A bit more money up front but they last an exceptionally long time for light truck tires, are quiet, and have good performance in the wet.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> Late January & spring is just around the corner?
> 
> I find winter isn't yet in full swing yet--we still have February
> 
> As to tires I'm blanking on what we got last time--but they have done us well.


A quick look shows cold and snow for the next 2 weeks and they say more is coming.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> A quick look shows cold and snow for the next 2 weeks and they say more is coming.


the guy who delivers my Consumer Report magazine says it’s a good idea to get shopping early, Covid slowing down deliveries, y'know


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> the guy who delivers my Consumer Report magazine says it’s a good idea to get shopping early, Covid slowing down deliveries, y'knowies


Places around here don't seem to have problems with deliveries and right now they're probaly getting the summer stuff out. There's semi's all over the place dropping off stuff. "y'knowies", "bestests".....you've been watching day time tv and talking to the dog too much.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Places around here don't seem to have problems with deliveries and right now they're probaly getting the summer stuff out. There's semi's all over the place dropping off stuff. "y'knowies", "bestests".....you've been watching day time tv and talking to the dog too much.


you sound like a retired guy who hasn't bought tires in a few seasons, or anything else along those lines.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> you sound like a retired guy who hasn't bought tires in a few seasons, or anything else along those lines.


I'm retired and I'm out and about every day seeing what the world is like and buying things, not watching daytime tv and playing with the dog. As I said there's a lot of trucks dropping off stuff all over the place here. Last tires I bought for a truck or car were in the beginning of 2018 so I wouldn't be buying tires until sometime in 2021 anyway.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I'm retired and I'm out and about every day seeing what the world is like and buying things, not watching daytime tv and playing with the dog. As I said there's a lot of trucks dropping off stuff all over the place here. Last tires I bought for a truck or car were in the beginning of 2018 so I wouldn't be buying tires until sometime in 2021 anyway.


sounds like you've got your ear to the ground


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> sounds like you've got your ear to the ground


Nah, just listening to what's out there. Putting your ear to the ground could get you run over by a semi.....possibly loaded with tires. BTW did you ever say what kind of driving you'd be doing with both your truck and your wife's car? Kinda important when you're asking about tires.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Nah, just listening to what's out there. Putting your ear to the ground could get you run over by a semi.....possibly loaded with tires. BTW did you ever say what kind of driving you'd be doing with both your truck and your wife's car? Kinda important when you're asking about tires.


it's alright we found what we need. your input was incredibly helpful. you keep listening to what's out there..


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> it's alright we found what we need. your input was incredibly helpful. you keep listening to what's out there..


Beats all hell out of counting flowers on the wall and playing solitaire 'till dawn. Might be a song there.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

tirerack.com has a good rating system on many tires. I've used them as a resource before. For future reference.

I've been smokin' cigarettes and watchin' Capt. Kangaroo, so don't tell me, I've nothin' to do.


----------

